# Natures Variety Instinct RAW frozen diet



## nainai0585 (Jan 30, 2010)

Looking for opinions on Nature's Variety RAW frozen medallions. I currently rotation feed Orijen but would like to add some form of raw to my JRT's diet. She will not eat straight RAW (I have tried on 2 different occasions for 3+ months and each time it did not end well).

thanks.


----------



## brandiw (Jan 20, 2010)

My dogs absolutely love NV raw. Even my picky dog, Sasha, eats them right up. Unfortunately, I can't afford to feed it to them everyday, but they get it about once or twice a week, and they never have upset stomachs or digestive issues.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

I've had good results with it although I only fed it for a short time. Nice tiny stools, no diarrhea.

It's definitely worth a try!


----------



## flipgirl (Oct 5, 2007)

I feed my dog NV raw in the chubs because it's cheaper (but certainly less convenient than the medallions). They recently had a recall on their chicken chubs but nothing since. My dog does well on it - little dry stools - so much less than on canned and kibble.


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

nainai0585 said:


> Looking for opinions on Nature's Variety RAW frozen medallions. I currently rotation feed Orijen but would like to add some form of raw to my JRT's diet. She will not eat straight RAW (I have tried on 2 different occasions for 3+ months and each time it did not end well).
> 
> thanks.


Mine like them. I usually add some muscle meat to the medallions, as I think the bone content was a bit high for my two because they both ended up with impacted anal glands. If I add the muscle meat, everything goes well.


----------



## philovance (Jan 7, 2009)

If you go to the Nature's Variety website and sign up for their email newsletter they ask you what foods you are interested in. If you check frozen raw they send you an email with a link to a two for one coupon. Taking advantage of that we have been feeding NV raw for about three weeks now for the evening meal. Benji loves all the flavors and his poops are better on NV raw than any other food. My only problem is that he needs to lose a little weight and believe it or not, two of the 65 calorie medallions is the correct ration. It looks like nothing at all to me but he's a good little guy and has adjusted.

We had been feeding 1/4 cup of kibble (currently Holistic Select Small Breed) in the AM with a couple of spoons of good canned. We've eliminated the canned (poor guy) and now with the straight kibble/NV raw regimen he's beginning to lose weight. And he doesn't seem too excessively hungry.

So I really like NV raw. They were pioneers in grainless until Orijen kind of stole their thunder. I've always thought Wellness Core kind of copied NV. And now of course TOTW is so inexpensive relative to the others that it's a whole new ballgame in grainless kibble. If I were to pay full price for NV raw it would work out to about 80 cents a meal and frankly if I had a bigger dog I'd think it was too expensive but as things stand I would like to continue to feed it three or four times a week which would work out to about 30% of Benji's diet.


----------



## mitzi (Aug 3, 2010)

LazyGRanch713 said:


> Mine like them. I usually add some muscle meat to the medallions, as I think the bone content was a bit high for my two because they both ended up with impacted anal glands. If I add the muscle meat, everything goes well.


Okay, so I am a dummy, but what are 'muscle meats'?

I'm happy to see that this food is so highly regarded, I couldn't find it on dogfoodanalysis.com. I bought a bag of 48 medallions early this week and was so surprised that Bosley LOVES IT! (He wouldn't try the raw chicken I tried to give him at all). I figured if he liked it I would get the larger, more economical bag next time.

I have been giving him 2 medallions for breakfast then Orijen kibble mixed with pumpkin, veggies and whatever cooked meat or fish we are eating for dinner or some Evanger's game meats. He always wants to sniff our food and make sure he is getting the same thing, but if he hates what we are having he is happy with his Evanger's.


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

mitzi said:


> Okay, so I am a dummy, but what are 'muscle meats'?
> 
> I'm happy to see that this food is so highly regarded, I couldn't find it on dogfoodanalysis.com. I bought a bag of 48 medallions early this week and was so surprised that Bosley LOVES IT! (He wouldn't try the raw chicken I tried to give him at all). I figured if he liked it I would get the larger, more economical bag next time.
> 
> I have been giving him 2 medallions for breakfast then Orijen kibble mixed with pumpkin, veggies and whatever cooked meat or fish we are eating for dinner or some Evanger's game meats. He always wants to sniff our food and make sure he is getting the same thing, but if he hates what we are having he is happy with his Evanger's.


Muscle meats = any kind of meat exluding bone  Basically what you mix Orijen with (whatever cooked meat/fish you're eating for dinner).


----------



## mitzi (Aug 3, 2010)

Thanks for the explantion


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

My dog loved all of the flavors except the Bison, she'll eat it but she spits it out a few times before she finally gulps it down. She loved the Rabbit the best but it is definitely good to add muscle meat to the rabbit because rabbit is so bony. Hallie had hard dusty poop with the rabbit if I didn't add a little muscle meat. There's nothing wrong with dry poops, I like em'


----------



## mitzi (Aug 3, 2010)

I don't remember if they had Rabbit. I got the Venison and I remember seeing Bison, maybe Chicken, too. They had the 96 medallion size at a savings of around $4. Next time I'll get that :wink:


----------

